# SLP Engines



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

From my previous post, i'm looking for a stock replacement engine. SLP has one and its $3900. Is this all I need to replace it? Will it fit? Here is the link?

http://www.slponline.com/view_product.asp?P=12412


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

that has a bigger cid then our ls2. ours is 364cid they said that one is 402cid. wtf


----------



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yea, thats strange. It says its a 402. Would that bolt right in?


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Prolly a stroker motor, with a longer crank. Should be the same dimensions. I volunteer to test-fit.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Thats our engine with forged internals and stroked.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

If I were to go that route I would have to have a 427! (7ltr) just sounds cool!!! Already thinking about a 427 for Goat and put 6ltr in my Z28 conv.


----------

